# Rise of the Runelords VTT



## concerro (Oct 9, 2012)

I am running Rise of the Runelords on roll20.net. They are relatively  new so they are working a few bugs out with audio and video, but we  don't use video so that is not an issue. 

I do post on the pathfinder forum for the purpose of handing out  information. We are at level 2 currently and still in the first book. 

As of now we game from 9PM to 1AM on Mondays

Gameplay Rules
The only rule not in there is that you must start with a normal age. 

Link to the Players Guide


Link to Roll20.net


Link to a useful guide to Sandpoint

We currently have 3 players. I am looking for 3 more. that way if 2  people can't make it for whatever reason we can still play. The group  has nobody that is really suitable to be on the frontline. I am not  requiring anyone up front, but it would be appreciated. 

If your schedule changes or you decide you just don't enjoy it, that is  fine. All I ask is you shoot me a PM or leave a note on the discussion  board letting me know you are no longer participating. 

With that said I will check back here in about 24 hours to see how much  interest I have. You should also feel free to leave me messages here or  PM here if you wish, if you don't want to create a Paizo account just  yet.


----------

